# marlin 336 barrel band screw



## sb1010 (Feb 4, 2019)

Has anybody broke and replaced a marlin 336 barrel band screw.   I got a replacement from Marlin and I am having trouble getting the new one to go back in.
I found a youtube video of marlin 336 reassembly and it shows tapping the screw before turning it.    It seemed a little strange to do that to a screw.

Does anyone have experience with this?   


Tapping barrel band screw at 2:05


----------



## Esau (Feb 5, 2019)

I have just finished complete disassembly, cleaning and reassembly on 2 rifles of this model. you have to line the slot in the magazine up just right to get this screw to go through. I would think a little tapping would help.


----------



## sb1010 (Feb 5, 2019)

I just got the new screw to go in.   Marlin customer support told me they had a bad batch. Internet is full of people talking about this screw breaking.  
I got it to go in by pressing the magazine towards the receiver.  
I guess this got everything to line up.


----------

